# Looking for Papoulakis who worked on Arkadia



## Paulina (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi! I'm looking both for ship info and person info. I have a 40 years old half brother and he never met his father. 

From what our mom have told us the ship was named Arkadia / Arcadia and in y 1975 it stood still 7 months in Poland for reparation. Yorgos/georgos papoulakis (we don't know exactly spelling) was one of the crew on this ship. The crew was all Greek.

Yorgos Papoulakis had a relationship with my mom and when he left, my mom found out that she was pregnant. Unfortunately my mom and Yorgos didn't exchange any contact info. My brother has been looking like crazy for his dad but it's too hard, can't even find the right ship, my mom thinks it was El Arkadia but there is no info on that. 

We need to know the exact name of the boat and where the boat was heading after repairing in Poland. We also would be amazingly thankful for any info on Yorgos/georgos Papoulakis. He's best friend was Andres or similar, maybe his reading this?  

Finding this man would mean the world to my half-brother and also the whole family! Please if you know something, anything, let me know!


----------



## Paulina (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you so much for info! I can't find that seamens union, do you maybe have any other info on this union? Thank you in advance! 

Best regards!


----------



## Paulina (Jan 8, 2015)

And I now know that Arkadia was not a passenger line. It was more of a goods/materials ship. Really don't know how to explain, hope you understand anyway. The ship was stil in Gdynia for 7 months for reparation in 1975.... So hard to find any records!


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Paulina

Perhaps the ship you are looking for was named Acadia, without the r?. There have been a few over the years passenger and cargo. There is also a Canadian ferry, Princess of Acadia built in 1971, and still operating as far as I am aware. Good luck with your search.


----------

